# Dificuldades com Weather Diaplay



## ajtito (20 Jun 2010 às 11:12)

Hola a todos,

Sou novo por aqui, e peço desculpas se a questão que coloco já foi tratada noutro tópico.

Adquiri hà pouco tempo uma estação PCE-FWS 20 para a utilizar numa pista de ultraleves, no entanto, depois da montagem, comecei a sentir interesse em disponibilizar os dados on line.

Tenho o software "WeatherDisplay" e tudo está bem entre a estação e o software, registei a estação no Wunderground ( IPORTALE3 ) mas não encontro forma de fazer aparecer os dados on line. Penso que poderá ser um problema de configuração, mas a complexidade que me parece ter e tambem o meu inglês que poderá falhar em algum pormenor ainda não me permitiram ultrapassar as dificuldades. 

Algem me poderia dar algumas dicas? sei lá, algo como os procedimentos a seguir passo a passo para configuraqr o software?

Os meus agradecimentos antecipados.

Antonio Tito


----------



## lsalvador (20 Jun 2010 às 16:22)

No weather display configurou o envio de dados? activou o mesmo?

Aparece na barra de tarefas um novo icone a dizer wunderground?


----------



## lsalvador (20 Jun 2010 às 16:33)

Será que ajuda este link?


----------



## ajtito (21 Jun 2010 às 11:41)

lsalvador disse:


> Será que ajuda este link?



Olá, obrigado pela resposta.

Eu penso que configurei, na barra de tarefas aparece-me o icon do wunderground, mas quando abro a janela aparece-me a seguinte msg de erro:

*Wunderground real time error 11004: [11004] Valid name, no data record (check DNS setup) 11:23:30 21-06-2010*

Por outro lado no ficheiro de registos do FTP do weather display aparece o seguinte:

********list of files uploaded********
*******actual messages from upload session********
***Start Time/date***:11:35:09 21-06-2010
Permanent connection selected
Permanent connection, will do ftp now
Internet sharing...
Doing abort procedure/program close...
Will stay connected...*

Já não sei o que fazer, tambem depois que fiz estas experiências o weather displei começou a mostrar dados errados que não têm nada a ver com os que são mostrados no display da estação...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

Depois de muita luta com o Weather Display consegui colocar a estação online, mas ainda estou com alguns problemas

Como é que posso variar o tempo de upload? não consigo variar, está sempre nos 5 minutos

Os gráficos no underground estão com uma hora de atraso

Desde já obrigado pela ajuda que me vão dar


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Nov 2010 às 22:05)

...


----------



## jpmartins (8 Nov 2010 às 00:20)

O problema é que a LaCrosse WS3600 não é compatível com o Cumulus


----------

